# Advice on how to make $$$ driving in San Francisco



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I am trying to average $120 per 4hr shift in San Francisco.

Usually wake up 6am shower and leave house 630am and get to SF by 645am to 7am. Then I work from 7am to 10am and latest is 11am...Sometimes I get $120 in that shift but most times its in the $90 to $100 range.

Next shift I work is 8pm to Midnight..I make my $120 here easily and usually cover what ever I was short in the morning..

Anyways after uber gets there cut I probably make $150 for those 8hrs or so after Gas...That breaks down to $18.75 an hr and I still have to pay taxes at end of year. No idea how much of a hit I will be taking from those taxes...

Anyways how are people able to make $25 to $35 an hr that uber advertises. Am i doing something wrong? I usually average 2 rides an hr give or take. So around 8 rides to 10 rides in a 4hr shift...

These are from Monday to Thursdays only...Weekend I can easily make the $120 per 4hr shifts I work but still no where in the range of $25 to $35 an hr..

Any advice on how to use my hrs efficiently would be appreciated.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Start earlier!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> I am trying to average $120 per 4hr shift in San Francisco.
> 
> Usually wake up 6am shower and leave house 630am and get to SF by 645am to 7am. Then I work from 7am to 10am and latest is 11am...Sometimes I get $120 in that shift but most times its in the $90 to $100 range.
> 
> ...


The advertised amount you can 'make' I believe means gross fares during the busiest hours of the week.

Everything is different if you talk about net after Uber's cut, all expenses, car depreciation, and working outside of the selected prime hours.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

how much earlier should I start?


----------



## samsung97 (Jun 6, 2015)

In the evening, if you could start around 5:30pm , you could make a few extra bucks easily as normally the surge rate start in the evening from around 5:30pm and stay until 11pm. That could add up to your daily gross fare. Btw, Uber's new advertisment saying drivers could make up to $29 (gross fare only) per hour, which they refer to the maximum fare driver could make. And this could be true only if you calculate your per-hour-fare using those few hours with the surge rate. However, your per-hour-fare will drop as you drive more hours.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

House_of_Elnino said:


> I am trying to average $120 per 4hr shift in San Francisco. Usually wake up 6am shower and leave house 630am and get to SF by 645am to 7am. Then I work from 7am to 10am and latest is 11am...Sometimes I get $120 in that shift but most times its in the $90 to $100 range.


I have a friend driving X (Prius) in SF ... he hits the road everyday from 5AM-10AM ... generally makes $1,400/week. Not sure exactly where he drives; but I think he said he makes a bunch of airport runs.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber always exaggerates the dollar amount people make in their advertisements. They are trying to get people to sign up and will exaggerate in order to get people to do so. Also, another little trick they pay is that they will say the dollar amounts they quote in thier advertisements are the gross dollar amounts, not the net. They also don't include any expenses.

So your numbers aren't that far off and probably represent the max somebody can make working those times.


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I have a friend driving X (Prius) in SF ... he hits the road everyday from 5AM-10AM ... generally makes $1,400/week. Not sure exactly where he drives; but I think he said he makes a bunch of airport runs.


He sure isn't hitting those numbers now, especially for driving only 5 hours a day. Not with the pool promotion ending here & the ridiculous amount of drivers Uber onboarded in SF the past month!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Abc123 said:


> He sure isn't hitting those numbers now, especially for driving only 5 hours a day. Not with the pool promotion ending here & the ridiculous amount of drivers Uber onboarded in SF the past month!


Granted ... those are pre-pool numbers. I haven't gotten new stats from him in about 6 months ...


----------

